

Pentagon Seeks Social Networking Experts - kingkawn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/02/pentagon-seeks-social-networking-experts/

======
robtoo
See also: Military's 'sock puppet' software creates fake online identities to
spread pro-American propaganda

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-
oper...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-
social-networks)

~~~
nomdeplume
I get the feeling this is already used by companies. All these positive
reviews for OS X Lion comes to mind.

